
Robots to the rescue: Lessons from emergency robot deployments - Oatseller
http://www.nsf.gov/discoveries/disc_summ.jsp?cntn_id=136160&org=ENG
======
tomcam
I'm getting weary of remotely piloted vehicles being called robots. Robots are
autonomous by definition.

